# Black Friday Wow!



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

The Haibike Black Friday sale was no joke - I snagged the XDURO ALLMTN 2.0 for $2,495+ tax. I picked it up today at CurrenteBikes in Santa Cruz, CA. Nice shop and a true pro build.














PS: I think I will be just fine riding my old school 2x10, external battery ebike all over Norcal next season!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Haibike makes great bikes, really well engineered. At the price you paid for that, you got a great deal. Usually the less expensive FS ebikes have a fork that doesn't really make sense on an ebike (RockShox Revelation for example), but I see yours has a Yari, which is stiff enough for the extra forces. 

Let us know how you like the Yamaha.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have been seeing more and more of the store bought ebikes, they have a great stealthy look to them. The casual observer would never know its an ebike when your riding it. I'm still amazed at the price. Whenever I hit the lbs, I always have a gander at their ebikes, never seen one yet cheaper then $2000usd$3kcdn. I always wonder what I'd build with that coin, well the battery would be built for me by a reputable company. I dig the LiGo's, 36V 2.3Ah from Grintech. Personal preference, I'd make the entire bike black. 

Seeing the specs now
Yamaha PW-X 250W motor and 500Wh battery
A larger battery is always good, but depends on how ya ride.

Nice purchase!


----------



## Druder (Dec 10, 2019)

I bought the same bike and as mentioned the fork was a major selling point, most entry level ebikes in my budget had Suntour forks and an upgrade cancels out the savings. I rode a Giant trance e+ Pro with 1x11 and was really thinking about dropping $4500 on it until I compared the two. I got the same brakes, I upgraded to full XT 1x11 whereas the Giant uses an SLX shifter without a bearing, Fox vs Rockshox which I can upgrade to a Lyrix with a damper, and I don't have a proprietary motor and computer, it's straight from Yamaha if there's an issue. I wish it were a little lighter or had a 250wh battery option but I'll wait for tech to get better and upgrade then.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Great deal, Haibikes are highly regarded by two buddies of mine who have way more mtb bike experience then I do, going back decades. We give each other a hard time over my BBSHD conversion ride and their slicker Haibikes, meanwhile I always have lots of battery left over (having a larger one) and have zero issues keeping up with them. For the price you paid, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

honkinunit said:


> Haibike makes great bikes, really well engineered. At the price you paid for that, you got a great deal. Usually the less expensive FS ebikes have a fork that doesn't really make sense on an ebike (RockShox Revelation for example), but I see yours has a Yari, which is stiff enough for the extra forces.
> 
> Let us know how you like the Yamaha.


I swapped out the the bars with a narrower 720 and it feels just right for me. I wish I could lower the dropper into the frame another inch which means my "up position" is always too high.

The bike is stable and I like the way this bikes handles, OK on the switchbacks but you have to muscle it more to get the job done.

After my second ride, I converting to NX 1x11 which provides me a lower climbing gear vs stock 2x10. The brakes suck. I plan to get better brakes next as my next upgrade.

I think this Yamaha gets as good or better range than my previous Gen 3 Bosch CX bike, and they both had 500 WH batteries. I usually have a few bars left after my 2-3 hour rides.


----------



## Druder (Dec 10, 2019)

Jack7782 said:


> I swapped out the the bars with a narrower 720 and it feels just right for me. I wish I could lower the dropper into the frame another inch which means my "up position" is always too high.
> 
> The bike is stable and I like the way this bikes handles, OK on the switchbacks but you have to muscle it more to get the job done.
> 
> ...


Might I suggest brake pad upgrade first, the stock pads aren't the best compatible option available and I think you'll be a significant gain going for a high end pad.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Druder said:


> Might I suggest brake pad upgrade first, the stock pads aren't the best compatible option available and I think you'll be a significant gain going for a high end pad.


Thanks for the tip. I see that my 5201 non-series Shimano caliper is quad piston and it looks like I can use XT or Zee pads instead.


----------



## Browneye (Feb 20, 2020)

Thought I saw a 'for sale' ad by the OP. Same image anyway. 

You can still get this deal from Crazy Lenny's - they have at least a couple of them. I don't know if that includes shipping or not, but no tax, and if it doesn't include shipping their flat rate is $200. 

They also have a BH or two left at blow-out prices too. 

Sam at Fullerton Ebikes in CA has a couple of the All-Mt 2.0's on the floor, but he was at about $3K plus tax. He had a M and a L. 

I was this close (see my fingers?? LOL) to getting one, but was hedging on trying to get any kind of warranty backing on Haibike. Most shops aren't willing to help you if you didn't buy the bike from them. Personally, I really like the yamaha drive. 

If you're open to Shimano drive, Commencal out of Boulder has a couple of models in 27.5 and 29 that are pretty nice - about $4K.

I ended up getting a '19 Trance E+2 Pro last weekend. Way fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Jack
Regarding post #6 and wishing you could lower the dropper.
I had the same issue on my Haibike and was able to cut the seat tube off 1" and made a vertical slit so you can clamp the the dropper tight.
Not all frames will allow this modification and it may be emotionally hard to do on a new bike.


----------

